# Need burl wood ID help



## NC Wood Art

I recently purchased some burls from a widow of a wood turner & there are a few I can not id & he labeled nothing so I have no idea what some of these are.

Who here at IAP is the wood expert I will try to post some pictures later tonight.

I was told he purchased a lot of wood from Oregon so most of what I got is Myrtle wood I believe.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## D.Oliver

Do you know if the wood is native to orgeon?  If he simply purchased the wood in orgeon it could have come from anywhere.  Post pics though and I'm sure that the folks here could at least narrow down the field.


----------



## Justturnin

everyone is an expert to some extent, if they have worked w/ the species enough.


----------



## nativewooder

If you send it to me, I will ID it for you!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  But seriously, Oregon is known for its' Myrtle, Big Leaf Maple, and....that pink stuff they call watermelon wood, that cracks like crazy when they ship it to Florida.  I can't stand watermelon wood.  Have probably wasted $200 on that stuff!!!


----------



## NC Wood Art

This is going to be picture heavy.


----------



## robutacion

Sorry that, I can't recognise any of those woods but, whatever they are, that is a considerable treasure you got there and considering that in such situations, a "small" amount of money is normally all it take to get it loaded into your trailer/vehicle, I would say, you probably got a win in both ways, huh...???

Of course I'm jealous...! wouldn't anyone be...???

Good luck identifying those burls but, you may need to cut them up into much smaller pieces and use either water on similar to enhance it colours and grains, that normally helps considerably to the species recognition/identification...!

Cheers
George


----------



## NC Wood Art

The first picture is a huge slab of a burl it is about 8" thick & about 40" tall & 20" wide, that piece alone weighs over 80 pounds I know. I think it is oak but it could easily be something else.

I may take a 3/4" cut from the bottoms & offer up some blanks to my fellow IAPer's.

Bill


----------



## Justturnin

some of the pics look like Maple Burl.  The last pic of the walnut looks like Black Heart Persimmon to me more than walnut.  Is it heavy?


----------



## NC Wood Art

The last picture is about 3" thick & 8" square weighs about 5 pounds. I thought it looks more walnut than anything else. The real problem is I have over 50 species of woods & burls & this stuff looks like none of it, so that is one of the reason I picked this wood vs some of the others I saw & recognized.

Some of the woods I could id were tiger stripe Myrtle, Maple burl, eucalyptus burl, Redwood lace, Myrtle burl (was labeled as myrtle)

All the others are mystery wood I am thinking many of them may be Myrtle burl or maple burl but looked to have way too much high color for either of those IMO.

Bill


----------



## GaryMGg

The eleventh picture, the first one with the "Unknown Burl" label looks like a maple.


----------



## homemade

Number 10 is definitely maple burl. A friend of mine makes jewelry boxes and has given me the cut offs to stabilize and make pens with.  Other burl he has is Oregon black walnut and elm.


----------



## timsickels

*Witwap*

I too bought a bunch of unlabeled wood, and when people ask me what species one of my "mystery" pens is, I tell them it's "Witwap", very exotic. If pressed, I let them know that "Witwap" stands for "Wood I Thought Was Awful Pretty". Then I tell them if I knew the species, the price would go up $5.00. That usually does it.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan

Wow! You did good. I've been doing bowls lately more than anything else and those would make the most awesome ones you could imagine. Often you don't have a clue as to "what's inside" but you can tell they will be spectacular. Well done.


----------



## exoticwo

Hello Bill,

 My bet is that it's all Maple Burl based on what I see of the color, grain pattern and unique Burl pin growth on Maple Burl. I suggest you visit http://www.hobbithouseinc.com which is a great place to get help with ID'ing wood, Tons of pictures!!


----------

